# Cliente netbackup veritas - nbu6.5

## chcardozo

Fala galera, alguem utiliza netbackup da veritas em gentoo amd64?? Estou com dificuladades para fazer funcionar. O cliente eh 32bits e ja instalei tudo que era possivel de pacotes emul* comat*... enfim... ainda to tomando uma surra... estou usando glibc-2.8 e neste momento vou tentar fazer um downgrade para a 2.5.1 e ligar a USE glibc-compat20, mas ja to ate vendo!!  Alguem tem alguma dica para tentar??

Obrigado,

Henrique.

----------

## oandarilho01

Bem, a dica, que o próprio Gentoo vai te dar é: Não se faz downgrade da glibc, porque isso estragaria o sistema certamente.

A melhor coisa, pra evitar dor-de-cabeça e até mesmo pra ganhar tempo, é reinstalar o ssitema todo.

----------

## chcardozo

Vlw, mas antes de fazer isto, acho que vou tentar um vmware com um SO 32bits e tentar fazer o backup da mesma area via netbackup. Se nao rolar, vou partir para o downgrade do sistema inteiro mesmo.

Obrigado,

Henrique.

----------

